# Very low signal level on measured (Error)



## TDO (Mar 8, 2011)

I am attempting to run REW for the first time and am getting frustrated.

When attempting to calibrate or run tests, I get this error. The signal is plenty loud, and 'Check Level' shows 75 db on my radioshack SPL. As near as I can tell, my ECM 8000 mic is not picking anything up but can't figure out why not. I have read, and reread; messed with computer settings, REW settings, soundcard settings, wiring, but no luck.

My gear and wiring setup is exactly as Ethan Wimer recommended here.
HP Compaq nc6230
M-Audio Mobile Pre USB
Behringer ECM 8000

Part of my confusion is what he says and what the REW Help Files say are different. Never one did Ethan mention calibrating the Soundcard, nor did he inform me of what cable I would need to do so. (I am assuming you need a 1/4" to 1/4" cable? Balanced or unbalanced? Either way, I'll have to order that since I don't have one) Should I be able to run it without calibrating the soundcard, or is this error because I have not been able to do that?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

I would agree with your assessment that REW is not seeing any input .

Check these areas ;

(1) Make sure the input gain on the soundcard is not turned off / typically mine is set to around 12 oclock or more . Tap the mic to see if the sound card registers any input ( assuming it has some indicator leds for signal ) .

(2) Make sure you've selected ( within REW ) the M-Audio soundcard as your input / also / within the computers sound control panel, select the M-Audio soundcard as the default device for input & output ( even though this step can be thought of as somewhat redundant to REWs preferences panel, it doesn't hurt to do this ). 

(3) Within the computers sound control panel , also make sure the gain for the input is fully up ( if the recording mixer is active with your M-Audio card ) .
- FWIW, with my _*M-Audio Fast Track Ultra*_, that "Volume" button ( which opens XPs recording mixer ) is greyed out / so in my case, the builtin recording mixer is inactive .

(4) When operating in XP, if one makes a change in the "Prefereces" window, within the input tab, I find it is sometimes necessary to close & reopen the "Preferences" & "Level" windows to re-establish connection between REW & my M-Audio soundcard . This might be considered a "bug" / I don't really know .

<> cheers

ps ; it's not mandatory to do the soundcard calibration for REW to register input . 
- It's just that this is a recommended mandatory step to ensure the accuracy of ones measurements .
- Yes,as you surmised, to create the loopback ( for a soundcard calibration ) you'll need either a 1/4", Ts to Ts ( or TRS to TRS ) cable . ( Ts = Tip Sleeve ) ( TRS = Tip, Ring, Sleeve ) . Check your sound cards manual to see which is appropriate .


----------



## TDO (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Earl, I will give all of the above a try tonight.


----------



## TDO (Mar 8, 2011)

Not sure what it was exactly, but following your steps solved the problem.
Thanks a million! :T


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Glad it worked out for you !

<> EarlK


----------

